# Big croc removed



## Darlyn (Apr 24, 2012)

Big crocs caught by rangers | News | NT News | Darwin, Northern Territory, Australia | ntnews.com.au

Couple of big crocs caught up this way.


----------



## Ezmay (Apr 24, 2012)

wow, glad i wasnt in that boat!!! scary!!!


----------



## abnrmal91 (Apr 24, 2012)

Can't wait to see some crocs in the wild. Hopefully as big as those 2.


----------



## SteveNT (Apr 24, 2012)

so?


----------



## Darlyn (Apr 24, 2012)

Go to the right places Ab91 you'll see them, maybe not that big, but big.


----------



## mmafan555 (Apr 26, 2012)

4.83m is a very nice strong croc....Thanks for the link


----------



## imported_Varanus (Apr 26, 2012)

OOOPS! We used to swim in the Katherine River and at the Low Level.

I remember going with Mr Douglas (of Broome fame) to remove a croc trap set up and baited with donkey meat in a billabong near a Derby community and the kids had been using the trap as a spring board!! Malcolm thought all the noise had probably kept the big guy away.


----------

